# dole transfer



## christykelly

Hi all,

im from ireland

I have been unemployed for a while now. I have tried to get a job here but nothing seems to be coming up, so I am thinking of requesting my Jobseekers Benefit to be transferred abroad and trying to get a job in another EU country. I read in the Social Welfare website that it can be transferred for up to 3 months and in special circumstances up to 6 months.

I went to my local Social Welfare office to ask which ones are the requirements for JB to be transferred abroad for 6 months. This is important to me because there is obviously more chances of getting a job in 6 months than in 3. I also need to know that to be able to choose the right kind of accommodation abroad (as I would not be able to live without the JB or a job, so I need to know for how long I can commit to rent over there). Unfortunately, I didn't get a clear answer in the Social Welfare office.

Has anyone done anything similar to this before? I would appreciate any information about what are the requirements to get the 3 months extension. Also, how long does it take to the Irish Social Welfare to sort out the papers for the transfer abroad? I also read that if I didn't find a job in the first country I went to, I could come back to Ireland and then go to look for a job in a second country. I wonder if this second chance could be in the first country again (that would save me money by not having to move my stuff from one country to another one again).

Thanks for your help!


http://ec.europa.eu/youreurope/citiz...s/eu-eu_en.htm


----------



## xabiaxica

christykelly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> im from ireland
> 
> I have been unemployed for a while now. I have tried to get a job here but nothing seems to be coming up, so I am thinking of requesting my Jobseekers Benefit to be transferred abroad and trying to get a job in another EU country. I read in the Social Welfare website that it can be transferred for up to 3 months and in special circumstances up to 6 months.
> 
> I went to my local Social Welfare office to ask which ones are the requirements for JB to be transferred abroad for 6 months. This is important to me because there is obviously more chances of getting a job in 6 months than in 3. I also need to know that to be able to choose the right kind of accommodation abroad (as I would not be able to live without the JB or a job, so I need to know for how long I can commit to rent over there). Unfortunately, I didn't get a clear answer in the Social Welfare office.
> 
> Has anyone done anything similar to this before? I would appreciate any information about what are the requirements to get the 3 months extension. Also, how long does it take to the Irish Social Welfare to sort out the papers for the transfer abroad? I also read that if I didn't find a job in the first country I went to, I could come back to Ireland and then go to look for a job in a second country. I wonder if this second chance could be in the first country again (that would save me money by not having to move my stuff from one country to another one again).
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> http://ec.europa.eu/youreurope/citiz...s/eu-eu_en.htm




sorry to put a damper on things, but with 13% unemployment in Ireland & at least 20% in Spain (more like 40% for 16-24 year olds), and you can't find a job in Ireland - what makes you think it will be easier here, especially considering you can't speak Spanish?


add to that the fact that IF it's possible to transfer the benefit, when that runs out there will be nothing in Spain to replace it if you haven't found work, perhaps it's a matter of 'better the devil you know' at the moment?


----------



## jojo

I believe under certain criteria you can transfer unemployment benefit/Jobseekers allowance - its dependant on how long you've been claiming it and you can only claim it for a limited period. 12 weeks I think??? But therein lies a problem. To rent a property in Spain you would need to pay a deposit beforehand (usually one or two months rental) and most rentals are for over 6 months unless you take a holiday rent - which would be expensive. There would be no other benefits to help, just whatever you get on JSA. Spain isnt the same as Ireland with benefits etc. I know things arent good in Ireland, but they are worse in Spain, there arent any financial safety nets here. The cost of living in Spain is no longer as cheap as it was so you would struggle. even if you did manage to find somewhere to live

....... as for finding a job here?! Well as Xabiachica says they are few and far between, and thats for spanish/bilingual people. As there isnt a long term benefit plan for those out of wiork in Spain you will be up against some very desperate people. 

That said, nothing is impossible, but coming over here It isnt going to be an easy, fun or cheap option by any means!





Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky

jojo said:


> I believe under certain criteria you can transfer unemployment benefit/Jobseekers allowance -


You're kidding me .... bloody hell!


----------



## xabiaxica

Stravinsky said:


> You're kidding me .... bloody hell!


I've heard that too - I understand the problem in Spain is getting the Spanish authorities to co-operate




I suppose it could make sense if the UK had no jobs for a certain skill that was needed in another - or really high unemployment in the UK & a shortage of workers in another - it would enable them to move to the country with a bit of breathing space

I can't see that Ireland would be happy to pay for someone to move to a country with almost double their unemployment though

well, not logically, anyway


----------



## christykelly

xabiachica said:


> sorry to put a damper on things, but with 13% unemployment in Ireland & at least 20% in Spain (more like 40% for 16-24 year olds), and you can't find a job in Ireland - what makes you think it will be easier here, especially considering you can't speak Spanish?
> 
> 
> add to that the fact that IF it's possible to transfer the benefit, when that runs out there will be nothing in Spain to replace it if you haven't found work, perhaps it's a matter of 'better the devil you know' at the moment?


I have looked into the 20 percent, that includes students and housewives, if Ireland did the same it would well over 20 percent. The girlfriend is a fully qualified teacher in spain and fluent in english and she should not be in to much trouble, I know spanish is important and im studin hard, things are getting really bad in a Ireland, I know there not great in spain but its slowly on the way up, ireland is fast going down.


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> I've heard that too - I understand the problem in Spain is getting the Spanish authorities to co-operate


Yes I've heard that. Some social security offices here can and do refuse to process these applications. Also I think you have to have a correct and proper address in Spain, you have to have all your paperwork (tax returns, NI/SS number, NIE, Residencia, padron etc) in order. You also have to have been claiming in the UK continuously for at least three months ...... summat like that. Imasgine sorting all that out, putting a deposit down on a flat and then the local SS office refusing to process it AAAAAGGGGGHHHH and thats before you get a chance to go for interviews!

Jo xxx


----------



## christykelly

jojo said:


> I believe under certain criteria you can transfer unemployment benefit/Jobseekers allowance - its dependant on how long you've been claiming it and you can only claim it for a limited period. 12 weeks I think??? But therein lies a problem. To rent a property in Spain you would need to pay a deposit beforehand (usually one or two months rental) and most rentals are for over 6 months unless you take a holiday rent - which would be expensive. There would be no other benefits to help, just whatever you get on JSA. Spain isnt the same as Ireland with benefits etc. I know things arent good in Ireland, but they are worse in Spain, there arent any financial safety nets here. The cost of living in Spain is no longer as cheap as it was so you would struggle. even if you did manage to find somewhere to live
> 
> ....... as for finding a job here?! Well as Xabiachica says they are few and far between, and thats for spanish/bilingual people. As there isnt a long term benefit plan for those out of wiork in Spain you will be up against some very desperate people.
> 
> That said, nothing is impossible, but coming over here It isnt going to be an easy, fun or cheap option by any means!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xxx



thanks joe, 
I know things are not great there, but i dont have much to lose. I will be livin with what if.


----------



## christykelly

xabiachica said:


> I've heard that too - I understand the problem in Spain is getting the Spanish authorities to co-operate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it could make sense if the UK had no jobs for a certain skill that was needed in another - or really high unemployment in the UK & a shortage of workers in another - it would enable them to move to the country with a bit of breathing space
> 
> I can't see that Ireland would be happy to pay for someone to move to a country with almost double their unemployment though
> 
> well, not logically, anyway


I was talking them today and they seemed to have no problem


----------



## jojo

christykelly said:


> thanks joe,
> I know things are not great there, but i dont have much to lose. I will be livin with what if.


Mate, you have quite a bit to lose. tThe air fare, the cost of a deposit on a flat, the cost of getting all your paperwork in Spain - and if you're really unlucky you'll be in an area where the Spanish SS offfice wont approve your claim (or you dont find any work) and then you'll have to find your air fare back to Ireland - not to mention somewhere to live there???????????


Jo xxx


----------



## christykelly

jojo said:


> Yes I've heard that. Some social security offices here can and do refuse to process these applications. Also I think you have to have a correct and proper address in Spain, you have to have all your paperwork (tax returns, NI/SS number, NIE, Residencia, padron etc) in order. You also have to have been claiming in the UK continuously for at least three months ...... summat like that. Imasgine sorting all that out, putting a deposit down on a flat and then the local SS office refusing to process it AAAAAGGGGGHHHH and thats before you get a chance to go for interviews!
> 
> Jo xxx


Very good post, have to look into the spanish side, i know someone in the spanish social welfare (diff region) and hopefully he will give me a heads up


----------



## christykelly

jojo said:


> Mate, you have quite a bit to lose. tThe air fare, the cost of a deposit on a flat, the cost of getting all your paperwork in Spain - and if you're really unlucky you'll be in an area where the Spanish SS offfice wont approve your claim (or you dont find any work) and then you'll have to find your air fare back to Ireland - not to mention somewhere to live there???????????
> 
> 
> Jo xxx



I know, it will not be easy at all, i will be budgeted out so i will not be short, Thanks for the heads up, i would be sayin worse if someone wanted to come to ireland at the momment


----------



## xabiaxica

christykelly said:


> I have looked into the 20 percent, that includes students and housewives, if Ireland did the same it would well over 20 percent. The girlfriend is a fully qualified teacher in spain and fluent in english and she should not be in to much trouble, I know spanish is important and im studin hard, things are getting really bad in a Ireland, I know there not great in spain but its slowly on the way up, ireland is fast going down.


I'd be interested to see your sources on the breakdown of unemployment figures in both Ireland & Spain


do you have some links?


----------



## mrypg9

Spain is no way 'on the way up'. From your perspective things may look dire in Ireland and I know from friends that the current situation for working people is not good, to say the least.
But the markets -who rule our lives seem to consider that the harsh medicine is working.
The global bond market is apprehensive about Spain's growth prospects which are not good. Countries compete either on quality, innovation or cheapness and Spain cannot hold its own with Germany, Japan or other S.E.Asia economies on the first two. As for cheapness....Portugal, Greece, Italy, the former Soviet bloc countries ...all have an edge.
Unlike the Irish Government which at least recognises the mess the country is in, the Spanish PM seems to have no vision of a path out of the current situation. 
So no, Spain is not 'on the up'. Far from it. We have to see how the bond yields turn out when the Spanish Treasury gives a sale later this month.
I'm surprised that the Job Seekers' Allowance can be transferred to another EU state. After all, as its name suggests, its function is to support those seeking work. How can any check be put on claimants while they are in Spain, France, the Czech Republic or any EU state? 
If these are reciprocal benefits, that presumably means that half of Spain or Eastern Europe's unemployed could go to Germany or the UK to seek work whilst receiving benefits?
Does the Spanish Government which has to support its own four plus million unemployed really welcome 'competition from outside?
Let's hope The Daily Mail doesn't get to hear of this
Sadly, Jo is right. Stay home. At least you speak the language and know how things work there.


----------



## mrypg9

xabiachica said:


> I'd be interested to see your sources on the breakdown of unemployment figures in both Ireland & Spain
> 
> 
> do you have some links?


So would I. PW posted the figures for each region and province some time ago, didn't she?
I don't know how the OP came to the view that 'housewives and students' were included in these figures. 
I would like to see the source for these figures and the breakdown into categories.


----------



## mrypg9

christykelly said:


> Very good post, have to look into the spanish side, i know someone in the spanish social welfare (diff region) and hopefully he will give me a heads up


If that's how you think things work in Spain, you'll get a surprise and not a pleasant one! It's not a banana republic, you know!
Have you considered other EU states with comparatively sound economies, such as Austria or Germany.....or even Scandinavia?
I don't think you told us what your profession/trade is.....
There are jobs (of a sort) in Poland and the Czech Republic.


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> So would I. PW posted the figures for each region and province some time ago, didn't she?
> I don't know how the OP came to the view that 'housewives and students' were included in these figures.
> I would like to see the source for these figures and the breakdown into categories.


that's exactly what I want to see - breakdown into categories

I've been searching in english & in spanish & I can't find them

I have to say it has really piqued my curiosity


----------



## MaidenScotland

christykelly said:


> I was talking them today and they seemed to have no problem




Well yes if it takes them off the Irish unemployment figures and puts them onto Spain I can't see Ireland having a problem with that
Irish claimants are paid much more money that jobs seekers in the U.K and I would suspect alot more than Spanish..
Does Ireland keep paying you or do you go onto the Spanish system?


----------



## mrypg9

MaidenScotland said:


> Well yes if it takes them off the Irish unemployment figures and puts them onto Spain I can't see Ireland having a problem with that
> Irish claimants are paid much more money that jobs seekers in the U.K and I would suspect alot more than Spanish..
> Does Ireland keep paying you or do you go onto the Spanish system?


I can see Spain having a problem, though
If Irish benefits are more generous than those in Spain then the Spanish Seg Soc would surely only pay them to a non-Spaniard if there were some reciprocal arrangement, rather like that of transfer via E121 from the NHS to the Spanish regional health service.
And if that were not the case and the word got round, there would be a massive migration of unemployed Bulgarians, Romanians, Spaniards etc. to the Republic of Ireland.....


----------



## MaidenScotland

IMO.. morally it is wrong to expect another country to pay your dole money.. but that is a whole new can of worms


----------



## xabiaxica

MaidenScotland said:


> Well yes if it takes them off the Irish unemployment figures and puts them onto Spain I can't see Ireland having a problem with that
> Irish claimants are paid much more money that jobs seekers in the U.K and I would suspect alot more than Spanish..
> Does Ireland keep paying you or do you go onto the Spanish system?


I think that Ireland would continue to pay it Jobseekers Benefit and Allowance-Frequently Asked QuestionsDepartment of Social Protection



> If I want to transfer my jobseeker's benefit to another country, what must I do?
> 
> Go into your Social Welfare Local Office or Branch Office and ask to have your payment transferred
> 
> A person in receipt of Irish JB for at least 4 weeks may transfer the JB claim to a country covered by EC Regulations (No. 883/2004) for up to 3 months (78 Days).
> 
> You must register as a jobseeker with the social security authorities in the other country within 7 days of your departure from Ireland.


if Spain was paying it I'd be surprised if the paperwork could be done in 3 months!!!

maybe someone has time to pick through the relevant law?

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2004:200:0001:0049:ENDF


----------



## mrypg9

So....presumably that applies to all jobseekers in all EU states?
Amazing.....
But it's highly unlikely that a non-Spanish/German/French/Czech etc.-speaker would get a job/find a place to live in three months....


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> So....presumably that applies to all jobseekers in all EU states?
> Amazing.....
> But it's highly unlikely that a non-Spanish/German/French/Czech etc.-speaker would get a job/find a place to live in three months....


apparently so..............

actually even just a few years ago young people were able to hop off a plane, go to a resort & get bar work for the season 


as we all know though, that has all changed dramatically------


----------



## christykelly

http://ec.europa.eu/youreurope/citiz...s/eu-eu_en.htm 


the social welfare in Ireland are very tough, you have to sign in every week,you have to keep records of all your job apli and if they think your not tryin hard enough they can cut you off. in the last few years they have come down very hard on cheats, making it nearly impossible to cheat the system.

I have lots of spanish friends who tell me this information including one from the social welfare. most spanish go on the live reg at 16, they dont claim benifits but just for in case a job comes up, this includes house wives. I know of spanish people cheating the system in spain very easy, having a job and getting benifits, you only have to sign online and thats it. There are plenty of articles talking about phantom workers, there is as many as 2 million workers working under the table, 

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...lmente-espaaaa/&h=2573beyJmTQXhCvyL8btfhjYomg ( i know its from 2009 )

Economía sumergida en España - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...ck-economy.html&h=2573bsuyb6zaj1AUs7iWuA-93xA 

23 percent of the spanish economy is the black economy, its worth looking at as the real figures dont always add up,on paper spain does not look great but if spain can sort this out there black economy things will look alot better.


The law has been around for many years, with bulgaria and romania they cannot claim benifits in other eu contries as were the conditions on entering the eu, 

The irish goverment pay the payments, its not about the goverment its more about the social worker being helpful on the day,


----------



## xabiaxica

christykelly said:


> http://ec.europa.eu/youreurope/citiz...s/eu-eu_en.htm
> 
> 
> the social welfare in Ireland are very tough, you have to sign in every week,you have to keep records of all your job apli and if they think your not tryin hard enough they can cut you off. in the last few years they have come down very hard on cheats, making it nearly impossible to cheat the system.
> 
> I have lots of spanish friends who tell me this information including one from the social welfare. most spanish go on the live reg at 16, they dont claim benifits but just for in case a job comes up, this includes house wives. I know of spanish people cheating the system in spain very easy, having a job and getting benifits, you only have to sign online and thats it. There are plenty of articles talking about phantom workers, there is as many as 2 million workers working under the table,
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...lmente-espaaaa/&h=2573beyJmTQXhCvyL8btfhjYomg ( i know its from 2009 )
> 
> Economía sumergida en España - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...ck-economy.html&h=2573bsuyb6zaj1AUs7iWuA-93xA
> 
> 23 percent of the spanish economy is the black economy, its worth looking at as the real figures dont always add up,on paper spain does not look great but if spain can sort this out there black economy things will look alot better.
> 
> 
> The law has been around for many years, with bulgaria and romania they cannot claim benifits in other eu contries as were the conditions on entering the eu,
> 
> The irish goverment pay the payments, its not about the goverment its more about the social worker being helpful on the day,


yes we know about the black economy

we probably all know people who are working & claiming benefits


do you have a link to a documented breakdown of the kind of people who are unemployed & claiming benefits in each country?


not a facebook link please - I really don't want to click on an unknown (to me) facebook group


did your friends tell you that unemployment benefit stops after 2 years here?


----------



## gus-lopez

The OP is quite correct in that he is entitled , as are most EU citizens, to claim his unemployment benefit in another country . The precedent was set by a German many years ago , long before the current crisis, who was unemployed & moved to Poland 'looking for work ': The Germans stopped his benefits & he appealed & took it all the way to , I believe , the european court of human rights . The German authorities argued that paying his benefits which amounted to twice the average weekly wage in Poland , that he was hardly likely to take a job offered to him. The court found in his favour & the Germans were required to back-date payments to the time they stopped them & all countries have since had to alter their rules to take this in to account. 
The original country were the applicant was 1st registered as unemployed has to pay the benefit.
To my knowledge the only requirement to export the benefit after notifying the original country is to sign -on in the country where you are looking. 
According to the original ruling, if my memory serves me correctly, nothing should be put in the applicants way that would prevent him from looking for work in any member country. I.E. If you wish to sign on in a differnt country every month whilst looking for work then you can as long as you comply with the rules of the relevant country. 
It's not difficult to sign on in Spain, especially if they are not going to be paying out any money. 
As I posted on another thread recently, my understanding is that the Spanish figures of 20 %, do not include anyone who is not in receipt of benefits. Therefore the figures are much higher than the official ones.

Theoretically ,if that is true ,then this year the official figures for unemployment will start to drop as peoples benefits come to an end.


----------



## christykelly

xabiachica said:


> yes we know about the black economy
> 
> we probably all know people who are working & claiming benefits
> 
> 
> do you have a link to a documented breakdown of the kind of people who are unemployed & claiming benefits in each country?
> 
> 
> not a facebook link please - I really don't want to click on an unknown (to me) facebook group
> 
> 
> did your friends tell you that unemployment benefit stops after 2 years here?


¿Cuántos parados hay realmente en España? ¡Que paren las máquinas!

Recession-hit Spain goes back to black economy - Telegraph

hope these links are ok.

yes but in ireland they end after a year, you can get another type of payment but its means tested.

there are a few articles that explain this but are not up to date, they are from 2008.

hope you have a good read.


, i am renting a room and in spain i will be able to afford a 2 bedroom apartment, after working there i will get free health care (very expensive in ireland ).


----------



## xabiaxica

gus-lopez said:


> snip..............
> 
> As I posted on another thread recently, my understanding is that the Spanish figures of 20 %, do not include anyone who is not in receipt of benefits. Therefore the figures are much higher than the official ones.
> 
> Theoretically ,if that is true ,then this year the official figures for unemployment will start to drop as peoples benefits come to an end.


yes I thought they didn't include anyone not receiving benefits, so would in reality be higher, since so many don't get benefits

I'd still love to see a breakdown


----------



## christykelly

mrypg9 said:


> If that's how you think things work in Spain, you'll get a surprise and not a pleasant one! It's not a banana republic, you know!
> Have you considered other EU states with comparatively sound economies, such as Austria or Germany.....or even Scandinavia?
> I don't think you told us what your profession/trade is.....
> There are jobs (of a sort) in Poland and the Czech Republic.


Well im a electrican, experience in care assistant butcher, learning to become teacher of english,

If there is any possibilities of good job opertunites in diff countries i will defenitly consider them, just that the girlfriend is spanish and will help out with language (high quality),


----------



## 90199

Seems like your mind is made up Christy, a big decision though, however I wish you the best of luck!!

Hepa


----------



## keith-1

Just for information purposes the amount paid to a single job seeker in the republic of Ireland is.............…Wait for it €188 per week .............. not bad for a weeks seeking !!!! lol


----------



## christykelly

The Spanish unemployment rate figures are taken (mainly) from Servicio Publico de Empleo Estatal (formerly INEM). Anyone registered as a resident in Spain, with a valid work permit can register there. 

People can register there as a 'Demandante de Empleo', even if they are in college full-time (those people can't register in Ireland). They do not receive a benefit, but they increase the unemployment rate figure.


----------



## christykelly

keith-1 said:


> Just for information purposes the amount paid to a single job seeker in the republic of Ireland is.............…Wait for it €188 per week .............. not bad for a weeks seeking !!!! lol


its not bad, in spain they get more, my friend was getting 900 a month, thats because she was not getting paid much.


----------



## gus-lopez

xabiachica said:


> yes I thought they didn't include anyone not receiving benefits, so would in reality be higher, since so many don't get benefits
> 
> I'd still love to see a breakdown


So would I, but if it's anything like the accident figures where they leave out accidents involving 'professional' drivers it makes you wonder whether it would be worth it !


----------



## gus-lopez

How can Ireland limit the payments to 3 months ? The original ruling stated that all benefits had to be paid & applied 'as they would be in the recipients own country.'


----------



## mrypg9

Whatever, the OP is obviously looking for work and not sitting around happy to claim benefits as some are.
I often watch that 'UK Border' programme on tv and feel sorry for people who go to such dangerous lengths to be able to come to the UK get a job and start a new life. If only we could swap some of our workshy for these people.
Perhaps there is work in the bigger cities?
Whatever, there's none around here, certainly not for non-Spanish speakers.
Christy, do you know that very many Brits and Irish who were living and working here are either back home in the UK or the ROI already or are desperate to get there?
I would not recommend this part of the CDS for jobseekers - 40% unemployment here.
One advantage for you though - ROI has adopted the euro.


----------



## jojo

christykelly said:


> its not bad, in spain they get more, my friend was getting 900 a month, thats because she was not getting paid much.


In Spain its limited tho. I think the maximum time you can claim is 2 years and thats only if you've paid in for over 3 months. Also there are no other benefits at all! You must keep us posted and let us know how you get on, I for one am interested. I suspect it wont be easy, especially knowing spanish bureaucracy - even the local spanish find them frustrating and awkward lol!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

christykelly said:


> its not bad, in spain they get more, my friend was getting 900 a month, thats because she was not getting paid much.


This how it's worked out in Spain. I mean if you've been working here and lose your job.


> Unemployed residents are entitled to approximately 65% of the national average earnings. Those who have worked during *six* years before becoming unemployment can receive benefits for a *maximum period of two years*.


when it says _national average earnings _it refers to an average that has been worked out for each profession, which is usually pretty low.


:focus: perhaps????????


----------



## Pesky Wesky

mrypg9 said:


> So would I. PW posted the figures for each region and province some time ago, didn't she?
> I don't know how the OP came to the view that 'housewives and students' were included in these figures.
> I would like to see the source for these figures and the breakdown into categories.


Can't find the post you refer to. However no one can argue with this.
Gráfico: Evolución anual del paro registrado. en Cincodias.com
Even I, who managed to get 18% in a maths exam at school (we were looking at my old school reports over Christmas) can see that this is not a good situation. It's not good now and it's not going to get better any time soon. It doesn't really matter who is included in the figures and who isn't at this stage. It doesn't really matter which region you're talking about because it's bad everywhere. It doesn't really matter who's getting money under the table and who isn't.
All you can say is Spain has MASSIVE unemployment.

But for all that, if the OP wants to give it a go and is not going to **** up either his life or anybody elses by coming here, well then...


----------



## mrypg9

Pesky Wesky said:


> Can't find the post you refer to. However no one can argue with this.
> Gráfico: Evolución anual del paro registrado. en Cincodias.com
> Even I, who managed to get 18% in a maths exam at school (we were looking at my old school reports over Christmas) can see that this is not a good situation. It's not good now and it's not going to get better any time soon. It doesn't really matter who is included in the figures and who isn't at this stage. It doesn't really matter which region you're talking about because it's bad everywhere. It doesn't really matter who's getting money under the table and who isn't.
> All you can say is Spain has MASSIVE unemployment.
> 
> But for all that, if the OP wants to give it a go and is not going to **** up either his life or anybody elses by coming here, well then...


And that sums it up neatly. Excellent post.
Will Spain ever recover from the short-sighted, misguided policy of encouraging the country to be God's waiting room?
If only there had been investment in growth-producing sectors instead of promoting a construction boom and luring not particularly wealthy retirees to settle here (me included). 
Even with transfers from countries of origin to the various regional health services, resources have to be provided to cope with the increasing demand. 
The end result: supply in the construction sector outstripping demand with theconsequent inevitable price slump, despoilation of large sectors of the Costas, an ageing immigrant population dependent for its financial well-being on exchange and interest rate fluctuations and an economic policy with no current plan for viable economic growth.
Tomorrow's bond auction will be an interesting one......


----------



## jojo

mrypg9 said:


> And that sums it up neatly. Excellent post.
> Will Spain ever recover from the short-sighted, misguided policy of encouraging the country to be God's waiting room?
> If only there had been investment in growth-producing sectors instead of promoting a construction boom and luring not particularly wealthy retirees to settle here (me included).
> Even with transfers from countries of origin to the various regional health services, resources have to be provided to cope with the increasing demand.
> The end result: supply in the construction sector outstripping demand with theconsequent inevitable price slump, despoilation of large sectors of the Costas, an ageing immigrant population dependent for its financial well-being on exchange and interest rate fluctuations and an economic policy with no current plan for viable economic growth.
> Tomorrow's bond auction will be an interesting one......


My, what a cheery post!  On a lighter note, isnt it a beautiful day!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> My, what a cheery post!  On a lighter note, isnt it a beautiful day!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes it is...and to my shame I'm still lounging about in me jimjams..
But you have jolted me out of my lethargy, Jo....and I will leap up...well, maybe not leap...shower and take Our Little Azor for a long walk.
It's floor-washing day....
I'm interested in the bond sale as I'm wondering whether to send my dil some sterling to change into euros.
Today's Portuguese and tomorrow's Spanish sale will have an effect on the rate one way or another.
I can't see a light at the end of the Spanish tunnel for a few years yet.....


----------



## jojo

mrypg9 said:


> Yes it is...and to my shame I'm still lounging about in me jimjams..
> But you have jolted me out of my lethargy, Jo....and I will leap up...well, maybe not leap...shower and take Our Little Azor for a long walk.
> It's floor-washing day....
> I'm interested in the bond sale as I'm wondering whether to send my dil some sterling to change into euros.
> Today's Portuguese and tomorrow's Spanish sale will have an effect on the rate one way or another.
> I can't see a light at the end of the Spanish tunnel for a few years yet.....


(I'm still in my jimjams too, slobs arent we!!!) Of course I just did my pound/euro transfer yesterday - typical! Unfortunately I had to as the euro account was bare and I'd have left it, it would have gone down!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> (I'm still in my jimjams too, slobs arent we!!!) Of course I just did my pound/euro transfer yesterday - typical! Unfortunately I had to as the euro account was bare and I'd have left it, it would have gone down!
> 
> Jo xxx


This ageing immigrant has now left the bedroom for the study but still in jimjams...
But yes, it's one of those days when, like the poet Wordsworth, you feel like flinging open your window and greeting the day with a joyous shout!
Well, something like that.
From my window I can see Our Little Azor elegantly cocking his leg against a tree....


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> (I'm still in my jimjams too, slobs arent we!!!)Jo xxx


But at least we're not in old dressing gowns, hairnets and without our teeth in...


----------



## jojo

mrypg9 said:


> But at least we're not in old dressing gowns, hairnets and without our teeth in...


um....... I do have my own teeth, but the rest??????????? The trouble on days like today, I never know what to wear, is it tee shirts or is it jumpers! and I then have to get changed for work after lunch........... excuses, excuses!!! I guess I'd better heave these old bones off to get dressed LOL! Its a hard life!


Jo xxx


----------



## casa99

jojo said:


> um....... I do have my own teeth, but the rest??????????? The trouble on days like today, I never know what to wear, is it tee shirts or is it jumpers! and I then have to get changed for work after lunch........... excuses, excuses!!! I guess I'd better heave these old bones off to get dressed LOL! Its a hard life!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I know I`m slightly off topic , but you two Mary & Jo have made a very wet and depressing day here in England more cheerfull.:focus::focus:


----------



## Pesky Wesky

mrypg9 said:


> And that sums it up neatly. Excellent post.
> Will Spain ever recover from the short-sighted, misguided policy of encouraging the country to be God's waiting room?
> If only there had been investment in growth-producing sectors instead of promoting a construction boom and luring not particularly wealthy retirees to settle here (me included).
> Even with transfers from countries of origin to the various regional health services, resources have to be provided to cope with the increasing demand.
> The end result: supply in the construction sector outstripping demand with theconsequent inevitable price slump, despoilation of large sectors of the Costas, an ageing immigrant population dependent for its financial well-being on exchange and interest rate fluctuations and an economic policy with no current plan for viable economic growth.
> Tomorrow's bond auction will be an interesting one......


Well,thank you Mary 

I do take Jo's point as well though. It's all doom and gloom and somebody's got to find a job in Spain somewhere haven't they?? 
However, like Mary I also think people have to be, or at least *should* be clear about what they're coming to. If you're leaving a country with a bad economic and employment situation and you want to go to a *better* environment, why are you coming to Spain???
How can the Spanish economy get better this year?? Nothing, nothing, NOTHING has been done to create jobs. There have been cuts and more cuts are on their way, but there is no investment in employment. It's very simple politics that everyone and anyone can understand. No jobs = No growth = Very Bad News
But, *if* you're in a situation where you can take a risk, or you have contacts or you don't need work, or you don't give a sh*t, come on down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm serious. For some it's a "If I don't do it now I never will" Well, do your research and come and try your luck, but if you've got problems, family responsibilities etc, try Greece or Latvia 'cos they're better off than Spain

PS It's a great day here too!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

mrypg9 said:


> But at least we're not in old dressing gowns, hairnets and without our teeth in...


Hmmm, no webcam, no guarantee!!!


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hmmm, no webcam, no guarantee!!!


here's a pic jojo showed recently


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> here's a pic jojo showed recently



Yes, that was me AFTER I got dressed! You see, I do still have my own teeth lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Yes, that was me AFTER I got dressed! You see, I do still have my own teeth lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


just not many of them............................


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> um....... I do have my own teeth, but the rest??????????? The trouble on days like today, I never know what to wear, is it tee shirts or is it jumpers! and I then have to get changed for work after lunch........... excuses, excuses!!! I guess I'd better heave these old bones off to get dressed LOL! Its a hard life!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Well, I've got me own teeth... sort of. I've got so much bridgework that my mouldering corpse would be easily identified via dental records, should I be murdered and dumped somewhere....
My son says bridgework is a posh name for false teeth....


----------



## mrypg9

casa99 said:


> I know I`m slightly off topic , but you two Mary & Jo have made a very wet and depressing day here in England more cheerfull.:focus::focus:


Ah David...if I can spread a little happiness!
Little Mary Sunshine, that's me
Jo too...

On a gloomier note...just come back from a walk with Our Little Azor, up in the Sierra Bermeja, The Rock and Morocco as clear as if they were ten metres away and not across the sea, not a cloud in the blue skies, took off my hoodie it was so warm........
to read that senior figures in the Portuguese Government have been talking to the IMF and ECB...strong demand for Portuguese bonds but at a yield of 7% which is considered intervention level. Plus Portugal is due to repay billions of euros of maturing debt in April.
The outlook is currently not good for Spain.


----------



## mrypg9

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hmmm, no webcam, no guarantee!!!


I do have a webcam....but I also feel I have a responsibility to the wider public good


----------



## casa99

mrypg9 said:


> Ah David...if I can spread a little happiness!
> Little Mary Sunshine, that's me
> Jo too...
> 
> On a gloomier note...just come back from a walk with Our Little Azor, up in the Sierra Bermeja, The Rock and Morocco as clear as if they were ten metres away and not across the sea, not a cloud in the blue skies, took off my hoodie it was so warm........
> to read that senior figures in the Portuguese Government have been talking to the IMF and ECB...strong demand for Portuguese bonds but at a yield of 7% which is considered intervention level. Plus Portugal is due to repay billions of euros of maturing debt in April.
> The outlook is currently not good for Spain.


Ah Mary what a ray of sunshine you are , still I only have 178 days left to work so will keep a positive mind.  btw it doesn`t look good for portugal and spains economy, but things are just as bad here in the u.k.


----------



## mrypg9

casa99 said:


> Ah Mary what a ray of sunshine you are , still I only have 178 days left to work so will keep a positive mind.  btw it doesn`t look good for portugal and spains economy, but things are just as bad here in the u.k.


But at least in the UK there are prospects for growth which is not the case in Spain as Pesky pointed out.
The UK will have rising unemployment because of the Coalition's brutal cuts programme but it will not reach the astronomical level of unemployment in Spain.
Spain's problem which is giving the markets jitters is that the Government has no coherent plan for growth and job creation.
Germany competes on value-added. China competes on price. How can Spain compete with other such economies such as Greece, Portugal, Ireland all of which are in the same boat?
The British economy can no way be compared to that of Greece, Spain and other peripheral states. We borrow at around 3% and our debt is mainly long-term and held by British banks and financial institutions. Yesterday Portugal borrowed at 7% and today Spain is auctioning its bonds which will probably show the same yield.
Their debt is short to medium term and held by foreign investors.
Yes, the UK has structural problems...an overlarge public sector being one. But these problems are soluble and will be resolved one way or another. The UK has a sound service sector and at this point in time a financial sector which produces around 25% of our fiscal revenue. One reason of course why any reform of bankers' bonuses must be done within a globally-agreed framework.
Spain is in a totally different situation. Zapatero is too closely tied to the Unions to introduce much-needed flexilibility into the rigid and damaging labour laws.
I have been a life-long trades unionist and still am an active member of my professional association but I fear that across Europe unions and public sector unions in particular will set themselves up as obstacles to much needed reform.
If they foolishly take this path the only outcome will be strikes, more misery and a tougher time for ordinary working people.


----------



## mrypg9

By the way, the £ fell yesterday because of poor balance of trade figures but the fall was slowed by increased demand from Asia.
The BoE will hold interest rates at 0.5% which, with inflation at over 3% means that the real value of savings has decreased by over 2%.


----------



## jojo

mrypg9 said:


> By the way, the £ fell yesterday because of poor balance of trade figures but the fall was slowed by increased demand from Asia.
> The BoE will hold interest rates at 0.5% which, with inflation at over 3% means that the real value of savings has decreased by over 2%.



Yes I noticed that. Whats it gonna do today then?? Before I transfer anymore money?

Jo xxx


----------



## casa99

mrypg9 said:


> But at least in the UK there are prospects for growth which is not the case in Spain as Pesky pointed out.
> The UK will have rising unemployment because of the Coalition's brutal cuts programme but it will not reach the astronomical level of unemployment in Spain.
> Spain's problem which is giving the markets jitters is that the Government has no coherent plan for growth and job creation.
> Germany competes on value-added. China competes on price. How can Spain compete with other such economies such as Greece, Portugal, Ireland all of which are in the same boat?
> The British economy can no way be compared to that of Greece, Spain and other peripheral states. We borrow at around 3% and our debt is mainly long-term and held by British banks and financial institutions. Yesterday Portugal borrowed at 7% and today Spain is auctioning its bonds which will probably show the same yield.
> Their debt is short to medium term and held by foreign investors.
> Yes, the UK has structural problems...an overlarge public sector being one. But these problems are soluble and will be resolved one way or another. The UK has a sound service sector and at this point in time a financial sector which produces around 25% of our fiscal revenue. One reason of course why any reform of bankers' bonuses must be done within a globally-agreed framework.
> Spain is in a totally different situation. Zapatero is too closely tied to the Unions to introduce much-needed flexilibility into the rigid and damaging labour laws.
> I have been a life-long trades unionist and still am an active member of my professional association but I fear that across Europe unions and public sector unions in particular will set themselves up as obstacles to much needed reform.
> If they foolishly take this path the only outcome will be strikes, more misery and a tougher time for ordinary working people.


Wow Mary you are right at the top with your knowledge of the economy, I am somewhat near the bottom but am slowly taking it all in. Zapatero does need to get a grip on things by that I don`t mean force the unions into a corner ,just get some dialogue going to try and get the economy going by working together instead of strikes and riots, btw I am also a trade unionist and was a shop steward for 4 years with the national bus company in buckinghamshire:clap2:


----------



## mrypg9

casa99 said:


> Wow Mary you are right at the top with your knowledge of the economy, I am somewhat near the bottom but am slowly taking it all in. Zapatero does need to get a grip on things by that I don`t mean force the unions into a corner ,just get some dialogue going to try and get the economy going by working together instead of strikes and riots, btw I am also a trade unionist and was a shop steward for 4 years with the national bus company in buckinghamshire:clap2:


With Unite? Do you know Big Betty Gallacher? (from Glasgow).
She's Trustee of the pension fund, a really big-hearted woman with a lot of commitment, common sense and a great sense of humour.


----------



## casa99

mrypg9 said:


> With Unite? Do you know Big Betty Gallacher? (from Glasgow).
> She's Trustee of the pension fund, a really big-hearted woman with a lot of commitment, common sense and a great sense of humour.


No Mary I was with the T.G.W.U. transport workers union because I worked for a local bus company in Alesbury bucks, a lot of good times but some very difficult ones especially diciplinary tribunals some big headaches there


----------



## Paul11

Just wondering how you got on with transfering dole. Am in the process of doing same


----------



## ssanchez2

Paul11 said:


> Just wondering how you got on with transfering dole. Am in the process of doing same


Hi Paul11! Chris is not in the forum anymore, I am his girlfriend. Please PM your email and I will tell him to contact you.


----------



## jojo

ssanchez2 said:


> Hi Paul11! Chris is not in the forum anymore, I am his girlfriend. Please PM your email and I will tell him to contact you.



Until you have ove five posts the PM facility isnt activitated  However, you could always post what chris has to say as I'm sure we'll all be interested. Or you could keep posting til you have five posts and then it will activate the PM!

Jo xxx


----------



## mickybob

Lads, Take a deeeeeeeeeep breath, and count to ten (billion). You cant get a job in Ireland, where I actualy live, so you think that you can get a job in another country where you are fighting locals who know people, who know people. I am unemployed in Ireland, but I am hanging it out, as I know, there is very very little chance of me getting a job in Spain where I would love to live. At least I have a safty net, you wont have one in Spain. If they dont want to process your claim, they wont. No T.D. to run to and get them to help. What trade do you have that is in demand? Can you speak the language as well as the locals? Four years ago, my brothr-in-law went to Spain, Barcelona, With his Spanish born wife. He was an acountant with Google, and neither of them could get a job. Hang it out, your young and things might turn arround in a few years. DONT JUMP into the hole, it will be hard to get out. There are only a few places in the world that are not going through what we are going through. And they are very selective on who they let in. You may be able to work any place in the EU, but are there the jobs? Will you have family arround to help? Are you sure your payments wont just stop for no reason? Answer no to one of them and it would be better if you stay where you are and tough it out.
Just as an aside. Have you thought about self employment in Ireland? There is the Back to work enterprise allowance, or you could go back to school/coledge and retrain and keep your benifits. Dont JUMP.


----------



## jojo

mickybob said:


> Lads, Take a deeeeeeeeeep breath, and count to ten (billion). You cant get a job in Ireland, where I actualy live, so you think that you can get a job in another country where you are fighting locals who know people, who know people. I am unemployed in Ireland, but I am hanging it out, as I know, there is very very little chance of me getting a job in Spain where I would love to live. At least I have a safty net, you wont have one in Spain. If they dont want to process your claim, they wont. No T.D. to run to and get them to help. What trade do you have that is in demand? Can you speak the language as well as the locals? Four years ago, my brothr-in-law went to Spain, Barcelona, With his Spanish born wife. He was an acountant with Google, and neither of them could get a job. Hang it out, your young and things might turn arround in a few years. DONT JUMP into the hole, it will be hard to get out. There are only a few places in the world that are not going through what we are going through. And they are very selective on who they let in. You may be able to work any place in the EU, but are there the jobs? Will you have family arround to help? Are you sure your payments wont just stop for no reason? Answer no to one of them and it would be better if you stay where you are and tough it out.
> Just as an aside. Have you thought about self employment in Ireland? There is the Back to work enterprise allowance, or you could go back to school/coledge and retrain and keep your benifits. Dont JUMP.


Well said and nice to see you're still visiting us Mickybob. 

Whether or not the Spanish will adhere to any rules on paying UK JSA I've no idea - they are not always easy or PC to deal with . However, I'm more concerned that the reasons behind wanting to come to Spain to look for work - its been established that there isnt any here even if you are fluent in written and spoken Spanish. The sunshines in the summer but apart from that its a much harder and harsher country than the UK. I'd hate to think that people were coming over looking for work and thinking that they may get a bit of a holiday at the same time - it wont be like that for sure!

I think if I were desperately and seriously looking for work, the last place I would try would be Spain. I would go to a country where I stood half a chance - England? Or if you have any transferable skills and qualifications, maybe look further afield and try other English speaking countries?? - Or even a country in the EU with more work prospects. I'd certainly do my homework and realise that Spain has the highest unemployment in Europe??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

mickybob said:


> Lads, Take a deeeeeeeeeep breath, and count to ten (billion). You cant get a job in Ireland, where I actualy live, so you think that you can get a job in another country where you are fighting locals who know people, who know people. I am unemployed in Ireland, but I am hanging it out, as I know, there is very very little chance of me getting a job in Spain where I would love to live. At least I have a safty net, you wont have one in Spain. If they dont want to process your claim, they wont. No T.D. to run to and get them to help. What trade do you have that is in demand? Can you speak the language as well as the locals? Four years ago, my brothr-in-law went to Spain, Barcelona, With his Spanish born wife. He was an acountant with Google, and neither of them could get a job. Hang it out, your young and things might turn arround in a few years. DONT JUMP into the hole, it will be hard to get out. There are only a few places in the world that are not going through what we are going through. And they are very selective on who they let in. You may be able to work any place in the EU, but are there the jobs? Will you have family arround to help? Are you sure your payments wont just stop for no reason? Answer no to one of them and it would be better if you stay where you are and tough it out.
> Just as an aside. Have you thought about self employment in Ireland? There is the Back to work enterprise allowance, or you could go back to school/coledge and retrain and keep your benifits. Dont JUMP.


If I had the means, I would pay you a huge sum to stand at the airport arrivals area with a megaphone to tell prospective jobseekers what you have just written.
But people hear what they want to hear, sadly.
They think they will be the exception.
To be an exception you have to be exceptional and few people fit that category.
Well said, MickeyBob!


----------



## mickybob

As said befor on this forum, people think you are trying to put them off and keep it for yourselves. You are only giving advice, and being in Spain, your best placed to see what is going on. You give advice on what they ask, then all they have to do is make up thier minds on wether to take it, I did and I am glad I did. I would have come back after a year or so and have to start again in Ireland, more pressuer on relationships after the pressuer you would have had in Spain looking for work etc. Not worth it. Take the advice and sit it out. Bloody "your place in the sun " should carry a health warning.
Nice to chat to you again.


----------



## mrypg9

mickybob said:


> As said befor on this forum, people think you are trying to put them off and keep it for yourselves. You are only giving advice, and being in Spain, your best placed to see what is going on. You give advice on what they ask, then all they have to do is make up thier minds on wether to take it, I did and I am glad I did. I would have come back after a year or so and have to start again in Ireland, more pressuer on relationships after the pressuer you would have had in Spain looking for work etc. Not worth it. Take the advice and sit it out. Bloody "your place in the sun " should carry a health warning.
> Nice to chat to you again.


And to you, MickyBob. 
If it's any consolation, from what I read in The Economist and other such journals Ireland is on its way out of the pain. Slowly but surely.
It will be on the mend before Spain, sad to say.
I totally agree with you about 'Place in the Sun' and other similar tv shows.
I really hope things get better for you very soon.


----------



## ssanchez2

jojo said:


> Until you have ove five posts the PM facility isnt activitated  However, you could always post what chris has to say as I'm sure we'll all be interested. Or you could keep posting til you have five posts and then it will activate the PM!
> 
> Jo xxx


Ok, so I am only one post away of being able to send PM.


----------



## ssanchez2

I have to do a bit of shopping now.


----------



## jojo

But he's only posted once!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## ssanchez2

Paul11 said:


> Just wondering how you got on with transfering dole. Am in the process of doing same


Paul11, as soon as you post 4 more posts, I will be able to PM you chris' email address.


----------



## jojo

mickybob said:


> As said befor on this forum, people think you are trying to put them off and keep it for yourselves.



The only answer is for people to come over and see for themselves, and I dont mean come over for a holiday, everything looks lovely when its warm, sunny, carefree and relaxing. You need to look under the fascade. Come over in the winter when its cold, wet, windy and everywhere is closed and gloomy - if you can find work and see how life is then, well maybe it will work out for you. 

Personally, I think it would be great if more folk could come over, start businesses and help kick start the economy, but they need to come over with a serious amount of money, ideas and be ready to invest. Not just come over cos its sunny and they had a nice holiday here. The reality isnt like that

Jo xxx


----------



## mickybob

mrypg9 said:


> And to you, MickyBob.
> If it's any consolation, from what I read in The Economist and other such journals Ireland is on its way out of the pain. Slowly but surely.
> It will be on the mend before Spain, sad to say.
> I totally agree with you about 'Place in the Sun' and other similar tv shows.
> I really hope things get better for you very soon.


Dont belive all you read in the papers. I'm reading that we are due to default in the next two years. Thats when the povebial hits the fan. Oh what a happy place to be.
One good thing about Ireland though, we dont spend as much as you on sun cream, hahaha


----------



## mrypg9

mickybob said:


> Dont belive all you read in the papers. I'm reading that we are due to default in the next two years. Thats when the povebial hits the fan. Oh what a happy place to be.
> One good thing about Ireland though, we dont spend as much as you on sun cream, hahaha


My father's family originates from County Cork. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Alcalaina

mickybob said:


> Dont belive all you read in the papers. I'm reading that we are due to default in the next two years. Thats when the povebial hits the fan. Oh what a happy place to be.
> One good thing about Ireland though, we dont spend as much as you on sun cream, hahaha


If County Clare had Spain´s weather I would live there like a shot! Actually I find it very similar to Andalucia in many ways. I´ve just spent the afternoon in a bar listening to old men singing with their eyes closed - _cante jondo_ rather than _sean nos_, but a very similar atmosphere.

Love your photos btw.


----------



## mickybob

mrypg9 said:


> My father's family originates from County Cork. Whereabouts are you?


I'm in Clonmel, Co. Tipperary, THE PREMIER COUNTY. But, I have a visa to visit The Peoples Republic of Cork. Nice place, especialy West Cork. Great for Photography. Have a look at my photos on Flicker, some are from West Cork. Link below.


----------



## mickybob

Alcalaina said:


> If County Clare had Spain´s weather I would live there like a shot! Actually I find it very similar to Andalucia in many ways. I´ve just spent the afternoon in a bar listening to old men singing with their eyes closed - _cante jondo_ rather than _sean nos_, but a very similar atmosphere.
> 
> Love your photos btw.


Ahhh, but the diference is, when Irish people sing with their eyes closed, it's cos their pi**Ed. Only joking.


----------



## mickybob

Alcalaina said:


> If County Clare had Spain´s weather I would live there like a shot! Actually I find it very similar to Andalucia in many ways. I´ve just spent the afternoon in a bar listening to old men singing with their eyes closed - _cante jondo_ rather than _sean nos_, but a very similar atmosphere.
> 
> Love your photos btw.


Clare is fantastic, clifs of Moher espesialy. Aim to go there for 4 weeks, just to take 1 photo. If it turns out ok. I will post it.


----------



## mrypg9

mickybob said:


> I'm in Clonmel, Co. Tipperary, THE PREMIER COUNTY. But, I have a visa to visit The Peoples Republic of Cork. Nice place, especialy West Cork. Great for Photography. Have a look at my photos on Flicker, some are from West Cork. Link below.



Just lovely...thankyou.....
My grandmother and grandfather both left Ireland to find work in the 'grand houses' in London. He was a drunk and when her sons were old enough they threw him out of the house for her. She then lived in sin with another man and changed her name to his as did my father and his brothers. So I did not grow up with the name Mary McMullen! How much more Irish can ye get??
My grandfather moved in with another woman and my mother used to take me to visit when I was small.
It was only when I was in my forties that she told me that this couple were 'your grandad and his fancy-woman'. She said it apropos of nothing whilst doing the washing-up after dinner one evening.
She was too embarrassed to tell me when I was younger, I guess.
Can you imagine anyone being that coy nowadays?
Parents seem to tell their children everything....


----------



## Alcalaina

mickybob said:


> Ahhh, but the diference is, when Irish people sing with their eyes closed, it's cos their pi**Ed. Only joking.


Ah, that´s just for lubricating the vocal cords (I´m told). They do it here too, except it´s sherry rather than Jamesons.


----------



## laurlaur

jojo said:


> Until you have ove five posts the PM facility isnt activitated  However, you could always post what chris has to say as I'm sure we'll all be interested. Or you could keep posting til you have five posts and then it will activate the PM!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hiya i was just wondering how did your boyfriend get on as im doing the same xx


----------



## MaidenScotland

mrypg9 said:


> My father's family originates from County Cork. Whereabouts are you?




Snap Mary.. my family is from Cork... just imagine... Irish catholic family raised on the West of Scotland happy days lol


----------



## mrypg9

MaidenScotland said:


> Snap Mary.. my family is from Cork... just imagine... Irish catholic family raised on the West of Scotland happy days lol


I was born and bred in Dorset.....yokel territory.
Dad Catholic, Mum heathen.
Mum's family very disapproving of the wild Oirish my Mum brought into our oh-so respectable working-class family.


----------

